# Grinders????



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2012)

How can these two be the same POWER???...Both 3+ Horsepower and what is Peak Power???... JJ


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 9, 2012)

JJ, originally one horsepower was described as the power needed to lift 550 lb. 1 foot in 1 second.

More often lately the scientific description of 745.7 watts is used. No doubt they are referring to the current draw of the devices rather than their output. Some motors are much more efficient than others.

 Hope that helps.

 Chuck


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2012)

But the little 3000w grinder would pull 25A under heavy load...That seems like a lot for a puny grinder...JJ


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 9, 2012)

Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep!...That's why I figured I would consult Y'all...JJ


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 9, 2012)

Converting Watts to HP is based on a conversion factor of 0.00134102209.  So, 3000w * 0.00134102209 = 4.02306627 HP as applicable to the MTN grinder.  Have no idea why they are stating 3.4 HP.....I can only assume that their statement regarding 3000w is for the power (or energy) of the grinder and not the electrical power requirement, since based on Ohm's law, a 3000w load on a 120 V circuit would draw ~ 25 amps... and I doubt that grinder is pulling 25 amps.  I also assume that the MTN grinder is 110/120 VAC since it's not listed anywhere.

The second grinder is a 220VAC model by the way

-Salt

Edited to add:  re your question "can these two grinders be the same power"... with respect to how much power they're going to supply to the cutter and how  many pounds of meat they are going to grind per minute... even without all the details, I would have to say No.  I would also question if that MTN is really putting out a true 4 HP....especially for 98 bucks.... just my VH $0.02....
[h2] [/h2]


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 9, 2012)

By the way, here's a little more info on the PSE grinder.... it goes for $2,200 by the way... well at least from this supplier...

http://www.nfsequip.com/index.php/f.../fleetwood-pse-32hd-32-meat-grinder-3-hp.html


----------



## timleo (Feb 9, 2012)

That version of Ohm's Law assumes direct current power.  AC current includes a power factor as well.

Input Watts = Volts X Amps X Power Factor  is used to measure the equipment input energy usage.

The output horsepower or output watts has an efficiency component to the equation as well.  (Output W = V X A X PF X Efficiency).  The efficiency is determined by how efficient the specific piece of equipment is at converting electrical energy to mechanical energy.  Without known PF and efficiency values for the specific equipment, you really cant make an appropriate comparison of the two grinders.  Each grinder will likely not have the same efficiency rating.


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 9, 2012)

I bow to the engineers.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 9, 2012)

timleo, I agree with you regarding the Power Factor for AC... given that, I'm not sure if the results as to calculated amperage would be much different for the 120 VAC grinder since it's basically a kitchen appliance....regardless, I think we all agree the 120 VAC model isn't drawing 3000w of power...


----------



## venture (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll just use my little'ol grinder.

All this math is giving me a headache and bringing back bad memories from many years back!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ice daddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hummmm   $98  sounds more like a 3/4 HP type grinder.   Also the period and slash keys are right next to each other.   Me wonders if a typo might be in play here?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2012)

Ice Daddy said:


> Hummmm   $98  sounds more like a 3/4 HP type grinder.   Also the period and slash keys are right next to each other.   Me wonders if a typo might be in play here?


Know that makes sense!...JJ


----------



## garyinmd (Feb 9, 2012)

Was looking on Ebay and found this grinder, not sure of the brand but looks like a good deal.  About 3/4 of the way down on the page they give their explanation of the HP/watts.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEGAFORCE-3...liances_US&hash=item5891ddf730#ht_8302wt_1110

Gary


----------



## timleo (Feb 13, 2012)

yup...3000 watts is the instantaneous power input level immediately before the unit starts on fire.  It really doesn't mean anything regarding typical daily usage.


----------

